# How to see what's being recorded on the 2nd tuner?



## mikegia5 (Dec 20, 2005)

Is there anyway to quickly see what is being recorded on the other channel? The show I was watching was recording, but I wanted to switch to a different show without cancelling the recording. When I tried to switch, the R15 asked to confirm that I wanted to stop recording. Instead, I scanned the guide until I found the second show (with the (R)) symbol) and switched to it which didn't cancel the first show I was recording. Since I didn't care about the 2nd show, I then switched to the show I wanted to watch.

There must be an easier way!!!

Also, I haven't tried this yet but if there is only one show recording and it is the one being shown in the live buffer, and I try to switch to a different channel, is the R15 smart enough to keep recording and put the new channel on the second tuner?

Thanks!

I have been using Directv TIVO units for about two years now and so far I am pleased with the R15.

Mike G.


----------



## rkkeller (Dec 27, 2005)

Just press the LIST button and the TOP things are what is being recorded if any. They will have a big "R" on the left most side.

When your watching a show being recorded and enter a channel number, the R-15 will auto switch tuners to that channel as long as two shows are not being recorded, then you will get a message asking what you want to do.


Rich


----------



## jimdoo (Nov 23, 2005)

prev channel works too !


----------



## Clemsole (Sep 8, 2005)

press the info button and it will show what you are look at use the down arrow and you can see what the other tuner is look at.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clemsole said:


> press the info button and it will show what you are look at use the down arrow and you can see what the other tuner is look at.


That works on DTivo units, does it also work on the R15? Is there an "Info" button on the R15 remote?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Yes, there is an info button. No, there is no way to choose which tuner you are using. If you are recording one show, then simply entering a different channel number will cause you to switch to the other channel. If you are recording two shows, then using list to show the recorded (and recording) shows, then selecting the show you want to watch, is the way to do it.
-
Carl


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

At the risk of being negative towards anything...with the DTivo units all one has to do is hit the "Live TV" button over and over to switch between the 2 tuners. It's easy and, to risk using the "I" word, intuitive, at least to me.

Keep pressing "Live TV" and the unit will switch between the 2 live TV feeds it has.

Don't want to ruffle any feathers but then again, I'm probably on the Ignore list for anyone's feathers I would ruffle.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> At the risk of being negative towards anything...with the DTivo units all one has to do is hit the "Live TV" button over and over to switch between the 2 tuners. It's easy and, to risk using the "I" word, intuitive, at least to me.
> 
> Keep pressing "Live TV" and the unit will switch between the 2 live TV feeds it has.
> 
> Don't want to ruffle any feathers but then again, I'm probably on the Ignore list for anyone's feathers I would ruffle.


Not that it matters but hitting Live TV buttons isn't intuitive to me. I have never used a DTivo and would never have thought to use that button for that task.


----------



## rkkeller (Dec 27, 2005)

What I like about the "Previous" button is it works if your watching a recorded show too.

If your watching a recording and have to stop for any reason, just press "PREV" when your ready and your recorded show will start playing from where you left off. Another press and your back to live TV, press again your back to your recorded show, etc...


Rich


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Kanyon71 said:


> Not that it matters but hitting Live TV buttons isn't intuitive to me. I have never used a DTivo and would never have thought to use that button for that task.


So you wouldn't think a button labeled "Live TV" would take you to live tv?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> So you wouldn't think a button labeled "Live TV" would take you to live tv?


I wouldn't think that it would take me between two tuners.


----------



## fergiej (Nov 16, 2005)

Kanyon71 said:


> I wouldn't think that it would take me between two tuners.


Sure you would. If the 2nd tuner is not being recorded, it's live TV. BUT if there is a show recording on the other tuner, there's no way you can go to "live TV". So it takes you to the other tuner (which of course is live tv, it's just being recorded).


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

fergiej said:


> Sure you would. If the 2nd tuner is not being recorded, it's live TV. BUT if there is a show recording on the other tuner, there's no way you can go to "live TV". So it takes you to the other tuner (which of course is live tv, it's just being recorded).


As I said to each their own, thats just not intuitive to me. I remember some remote used to have a Swap button and I think it had a pic of two screens (was for PIP) now thats intuitive to me.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

fergiej said:


> Sure you would. If the 2nd tuner is not being recorded, it's live TV. BUT if there is a show recording on the other tuner, there's no way you can go to "live TV". So it takes you to the other tuner (which of course is live tv, it's just being recorded).


If you're already watching live TV, why would you expect the "live tv" button to do anything? It's like if you hit the list button while you're looking at the now playing list. If there was a button labeled "switch tuners", then it would be intuitive that it would show you the other tuner. But it's totally non-intuitive IMO for the "live tv" button to switch tuners.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

dbronstein said:


> If you're already watching live TV, why would you expect the "live tv" button to do anything? It's like if you hit the list button while you're looking at the now playing list. If there was a button labeled "switch tuners", then it would be intuitive that it would show you the other tuner. But it's totally non-intuitive IMO for the "live tv" button to switch tuners.


Oh my. A switch tuners button?

You have two sources of live TV, correct? So if you press the Live TV button over and over, it would make sense for you to toggle between the two sources of live TV available to you. If you had two now playing lists, then it would make sense to switch between those two now playing lists by pressing the list button over and over. But you don't.

I guess this depends on ones point of view and definition of intuitive.

BTW, you can lso switch tuners on a DTivo by pressing "info" and down arrow just as with the R-15.

However, the "last" button on Dtivos keeps you on the same tuner but switches to the last channel viewed on that tuner. Giving you a fairly easy way to flip back and forther between 4 different channels. Of course, only maintaining two buffers.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> However, the "last" button on Dtivos keeps you on the same tuner but switches to the last channel viewed on that tuner. Giving you a fairly easy way to flip back and forther between 4 different channels. Of course, only maintaining two buffers.


That's not how it works. If you switch tuners, when you hit last, it takes you back to the other tuner. Let me clarify:

Right now, I am watching channel 206 and let's call it tuner 1. I switch to channel 7. Then I hit last and it takes me back to 206.

I now hit live TV and switch to tuner 2 on channel 4. I switch to channel 2. I hit last and it takes me back to 4.

So if it works as you say, I now have tuner 2 set for channel 4 with a last channel of 2. I have tuner 1 set for channel 206 with a last channel of 7.

So I hit live tv and go back to tuner 1 and channel 206. Now I hit last and, if it works as you say, it would take me to channel 7. But instead, it takes me to channel 4 on tuner 2 - I can tell because it's buffered.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> You have two sources of live TV, correct? So if you press the Live TV button over and over, it would make sense for you to toggle between the two sources of live TV available to you. If you had two now playing lists, then it would make sense to switch between those two now playing lists by pressing the list button over and over. But you don't.
> 
> I guess this depends on ones point of view and definition of intuitive.


This is also inconsistent with other functions on the Tivo. For example, if I hit guide it would bring up the guide. When I hit guide again, it exits the guide. If it was consistent with how the live tv button works, when I hit guide the second time, it should take me to a different guide - go from the favorites to channels I receive to all channels. So I fail to see how it is intuitive that the live tv button would cycle between all my live tv options when other functions don't work that way.

Of course, you probably find hitting the left arrow to stop watching a recording to be intuitive as well


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Oh well. Just personal preference. Your example still fits my logic. You only have one guide. So pressing guide will show you the one guide. Pressing it again will exit the guide. There are various options for the guide, DirecTV Grid, Tivo List, Channel Options and Filters. When you have this many options I wouldn't expect pressing the button over and over to rotate through all those options. Plus, when you are in the guide the screen states "Press ENTER for Guide Options:". To me that seems clear but everyone has their own view.


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

Wolffpack said:


> Oh well. Just personal preference. Your example still fits my logic. You only have one guide. So pressing guide will show you the one guide. Pressing it again will exit the guide. There are various options for the guide, DirecTV Grid, Tivo List, Channel Options and Filters. When you have this many options I wouldn't expect pressing the button over and over to rotate through all those options. Plus, when you are in the guide the screen states "Press ENTER for Guide Options:". To me that seems clear but everyone has their own view.


By this logic, then there is only one live tv. Tuner 1 and tuner 2 are just different options of live tv just like there are different options for the guide. So again, it's inconsistent.

But we're just going in circles at this point and we should probably agree to disagree and move on with our lives


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I give! In our own strange little worlds we're both correct. :goodjob:

EDIT: Also, I noticed you are correct about the "LAST" button and 2 tuners. I never noticed that before. Not sure how I missed that fact but when your last was the other tuner, LAST get's you back there. Thanks.


----------

